# Petechiae??????????



## hashimotocoaster

Okay, has anyone had petechiae? Little red blood-dots under the skin?

I've noticed a bit here and there for the past year or so--usually on my shoulders or upper arms. Tonight I noticed a couple LINES of them on my shoulder.

Of course, Dr. Google is telling me it's leukemia--the same thing Dr. Google told me about my weird WBC counts.

But, given that I have Hashimoto's, could it be due to an autoimmune cause? My body is pretty hard at war against itself right now. Have any of you had this? Please say yes.

My platelet counts have always been decent. The latest was in July: 288 (130-400).

My ferritin was pretty low but I've been taking iron to try to get that back up.

Also, I should note that I was diagnosed with Epstein-Barr Virus--had active mono last summer, don't know if the virus is still active or not.

Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keba

I do get it and it comes and goes, very small though. On my upper chest. My Blood Counts have been normal other than low iron.

I would say if it's a new thing or if it increases or the spots get larger see your Doctor ASAP. My niece had that and had to be watched very closely, her's started small but got quite large from nothing.


----------



## StormFinch

I developed it just before I was diagnosed, and although it has lessened over the years it's never really gone away. Dr. Google must have been feeling off that day because he forgot to mention that they also tend to be common in autoimmune disorders and even allergic reactions.


----------



## HotGrandma

I had my Doc check a couple of mine. He called them strawberry angeanoma(sp). He said researchers have been trying to blame all sorts of conditions on them but nothing concrete. Told me not to worry about them.


----------



## Velcro

Hi! I do have many of them. My Rheumy told me that it is due to my autoimmunes. I am very fair skinned and that means the small blood vessels lay close to my skin. He said the inflammation caused by the autoimmunes is inflaming the small vessels and making them pop. Because they are close to my skin, they are visible.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

Whew--glad I'm not the only one! Thanks, everybody. Inflammation makes sense. I'm going to see a new doc later this month, so I'll tell her about it. I can't wait until the autoimmune attacks calm down, if they ever do...


----------



## Andros

hashimotocoaster said:


> Okay, has anyone had petechiae? Little red blood-dots under the skin?
> 
> I've noticed a bit here and there for the past year or so--usually on my shoulders or upper arms. Tonight I noticed a couple LINES of them on my shoulder.
> 
> Of course, Dr. Google is telling me it's leukemia--the same thing Dr. Google told me about my weird WBC counts.
> 
> But, given that I have Hashimoto's, could it be due to an autoimmune cause? My body is pretty hard at war against itself right now. Have any of you had this? Please say yes.
> 
> My platelet counts have always been decent. The latest was in July: 288 (130-400).
> 
> My ferritin was pretty low but I've been taking iron to try to get that back up.
> 
> Also, I should note that I was diagnosed with Epstein-Barr Virus--had active mono last summer, don't know if the virus is still active or not.
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated.


If you took Valtrex for EBV, that would cause petechaiae. I had EBV also and was Rx'd Valtrex. Got the petechaiae. Had to research the Valtrex.

Petechaiae went away and so did the EBV.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

Andros said:


> If you took Valtrex for EBV, that would cause petechaiae. I had EBV also and was Rx'd Valtrex. Got the petechaiae. Had to research the Valtrex.
> 
> Petechaiae went away and so did the EBV.


I never took Valtrex--I was told there was nothing to do about it. Strange that it would cause petechiae, though. I don't remember having this before I was sick with mono, so maybe it's related to the virus?


----------



## Velcro

I googled and found several articles linking petechiae to mono. Here's one for Mayo:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/petechiae/MY01104/DSECTION=causes


----------



## Andros

hashimotocoaster said:


> I never took Valtrex--I was told there was nothing to do about it. Strange that it would cause petechiae, though. I don't remember having this before I was sick with mono, so maybe it's related to the virus?


Perhaps; that was a fleeting thought as well. What came first,"The Cart or the Horse?"

You need to get a better doctor if you were told that. My perio discovered I had EBV. It has eaten away the bone in the maxillary and mandible jaws.

He put me on Valtrex. In the meantime, before I took the Valtrex, my rheumatologist ran the tests. Confirmed.

Now this Valtrex is expensive but I recommend that you do not settle for a generic as this is a serious situation. We got the best price at Sam's Club for the real deal.

When you call around, they always quote the generic price. So, you have to tell them you want the brand name price.

Let me know if you pursue this.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

Andros said:


> Perhaps; that was a fleeting thought as well. What came first,"The Cart or the Horse?"
> 
> You need to get a better doctor if you were told that. My perio discovered I had EBV. It has eaten away the bone in the maxillary and mandible jaws.
> 
> He put me on Valtrex. In the meantime, before I took the Valtrex, my rheumatologist ran the tests. Confirmed.
> 
> Now this Valtrex is expensive but I recommend that you do not settle for a generic as this is a serious situation. We got the best price at Sam's Club for the real deal.
> 
> When you call around, they always quote the generic price. So, you have to tell them you want the brand name price.
> 
> Let me know if you pursue this.


EBV ate your bone???????????!!!!!!!!!

Wow.

I was tested for EBV (antibodies acute profile and chronic active antibodies) and it all came back positive. I'm still not exactly clear on what it all means.

I'm seeing a new endo in a couple weeks and I'll be sure to tell her about it and see what she has to say.


----------



## Andros

hashimotocoaster said:


> I never took Valtrex--I was told there was nothing to do about it. Strange that it would cause petechiae, though. I don't remember having this before I was sick with mono, so maybe it's related to the virus?


There is a lot of info on this; mostly in PDF Format

http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1806-83242007000400010

Below is from a PDF

This chapter summarizes evidence that links herpesviruses,
especially HCMV and EBV, to the development
of severe types of periodontitis, and outlines
potential mechanisms by which herpesviruses may
contribute to periodontal tissue breakdown. It is
suggested that the coexistence of periodontal HCMV,
EBV and possibly other viruses, periodontopathic
bacteria, and local host immune responses should be
viewed as a precarious balance that has the potential
to lead to periodontal destruction. Understanding the
pathobiology of periodontal herpesviruses may help
delineate molecular determinants that cause gingivitis
to progress to periodontitis or stable periodontitis
to convert to progressive disease. Evidence of a
causal role of herpesviruses in periodontitis may
33
Periodontology 2000, Vol. 38, 2005, 33-62
Printed in the UK. All rights reserved
Copyright  Blackwell Munksgaard 2005
PERIODONTOLOGY 2000


----------



## hashimotocoaster

Whoa--that's really frightening. (Also, some of your reply seems to have made its way into my previous post--strange!) I BET you freaked out. That sounds very painful. I'll definitely make sure the new endo knows I've got EBV going on in the background.


----------



## Andros

hashimotocoaster said:


> EBV ate your bone???????????!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I was tested for EBV (antibodies acute profile and chronic active antibodies) and it all came back positive. I'm still not exactly clear on what it all means.
> 
> I'm seeing a new endo in a couple weeks and I'll be sure to tell her about it and see what she has to say.


Yes it did. I had to have a lot of osseous surgery to save my teeth and that was a problem also as we do not have insurance and we are retired w/limited income. I freaked out. Totally freaked.

You can profit by my experience.


----------



## Andros

hashimotocoaster said:


> Whoa--that's really frightening. (Also, some of your reply seems to have made its way into my previous post--strange!) I BET you freaked out. That sounds very painful. I'll definitely make sure the new endo knows I've got EBV going on in the background.


Thanks for the heads up; I fixed the post. LOL!


----------

